# Convert Isla bike CNOC 14 coaster brake to freewheel?



## baltik (Nov 16, 2005)

My daughter's bike has that idiotic, mandated coaster brake that she never uses and instead relies on the front V-brake only, suboptimal at best. I am sure I could add a ubrake to the rear but is there a clever way to convert the hub to a freewheel without rebuilding the wheel?


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

baltik said:


> . . . is there a clever way to convert the hub to a freewheel without rebuilding the wheel?


Not that I know of. You are facing two problems here:

*a.* The brake: this is a more serious problem than you estimate. If the Cnoc frame doesn't have any preparations for a V-Brake, there are hardly any solutions. What you called "U brake" is probably a *caliper brake*, which needs only one hole in the frame. However, no caliper brake will be plausible for a small child to operate safely or effectively - they all have too-strong springs and too-low braking force.

*b.* The wheel: coaster brake hubs have no ratchet mechanism, like freewheel or cassette hubs. You cannot just disable the brake and expect the hub to work.

Rebuilding a 14" wheel is a hassle, due to available components. It can be done, but it'll be tricky and expensive, and you still didn't go around the problem presented in "a" to justify it.

I think your best option is to sell the Cnoc - they usually preserve their value well - and buy another 14" bike, without the stupid coaster brake. Selection (in the US market):

Spawn Cycles
Commencal

*Or:* wait a year, and buy a good 16" bike...


----------



## baltik (Nov 16, 2005)

Appreciate that oren, I had'nt considered that the caliper brake could be a sub-optimal solution


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

You can actually turn a coaster brake hub into a "freecoaster." Search YouTube. It's an old bmx trick. But it may not be optimal. Better just to add a hand brake.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Looks like the Isla has a simple V-Brake in the rear. Either way it's just a rim brake setup.

I converted my kids 20" single speed Hotrocks to a freewheel. I went to a BMX shop and asked for the cheapest 20" rear wheel they sell. $55 later I walked out and had a freewheel equipped Hotrock.

Spawn also sells 14" wheelsets which should be compatible. It's also a good opportunity to swap the gearing.

Woom sells rear wheels with a freewheel as an upgrade.
https://us.woombikes.com/products/free-wheel-kit-for-woom-2


----------



## baltik (Nov 16, 2005)

Great idea on the woom wheel! 
Would something like this: Dia-Compe BR-990 BOOMERANG BMX U-brake adapter plate - BLACK

paired with some a tektro mini V be a good solution?

this is a price but viable alternative as well
Evolution V-brake aluminum mounts clamps adapters (PAIR) SILVER


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Well, if you're going down the rabbit hole. Either of those adapters should work. Try to dig up a Shimano XT V brake. They have lighter actuation. Or buy something else and consider a high end (I just mean Shimano coated or SRAM coated cable and housing) brake cable and housing for lower friction. The hard part is making the brake easier for them to pull.

But doesn't your Isla already have the frame holes for a rear V-Brake? If it has 2 holes in the frame (aka seat stays) near the top of the rear rim, you just need the posts and the brake. And a brake lever assy. If it has a single hole below the seat (typically in crossbar above the tire) then you would need to convert with a U-Brake adapter. Hope this helps!


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

baltik said:


> paired with some a tektro mini V be a good solution?


The adapter you linked to is *not *for V-brakes, but rather for U-brakes. In order to install a U-Brake you'll also need a cable housing stopper:









Or try to improvise something like this:









That's a lot of hassle to get in to, which can be solved easier (and probably cheaper) by just changing the bike.

Unless the Cnoc does have a V-brake preparation on the frame, than buying the Woom wheel + a standard V-Brake will be best.


----------



## rizzlelizzle (Nov 8, 2018)

*Any update on the 14" freewheel conversion?*



baltik said:


> Great idea on the woom wheel!
> Would something like this: Dia-Compe BR-990 BOOMERANG BMX U-brake adapter plate - BLACK
> 
> paired with some a tektro mini V be a good solution?
> ...


@baltik, any update on your 14" freewheel project? Im considering doing the exact same thing on my CNOC 14 without rear v-brake mounts, so am curious what you ended up going with and what your experience was?


----------



## baltik (Nov 16, 2005)

I ended up purchasing the Woom wheel but ultimately just left the front brake only. While obviously not ideal, it has not been an issue for our local flat riding.


----------



## rizzlelizzle (Nov 8, 2018)

baltik said:


> I ended up purchasing the Woom wheel but ultimately just left the front brake only. While obviously not ideal, it has not been an issue for our local flat riding.


Got it, so you set up the freewheel but didnt bother with a rear brake yet?

If so, I was thinking of doing something similar since my son is still transitioning from his Woom 1 and will prob still rely on his feet for stopping early on. I was halfway thinking of taking the brake components from his Woom and repurposing them for the CNOC at some point down the line when he's picking up enough speed to warrant it. Or who knows, maybe just put the coaster brake back on once he's mastered pedaling?

No issues at all with the Woom freewheel swap?


----------



## DoubleEh (Dec 30, 2013)

rizzlelizzle said:


> No issues at all with the Woom freewheel swap?


I bought the Woom 2 freewheel and had my local shop install it. The only issue is that the original wheel had a 14T cog and the Woom 2 freewheel is 15T so the chainguard doesn't fit well.

Edit to add that our CNOC 14 already had front and rear hand brakes.


----------



## DoubleEh (Dec 30, 2013)

Yesterday I had my LBS replace the rear wheel on a CNOC 16 with a Cleary 16” rear freewheel with no problem. The Cleary freewheel is 16T so I also bought a 14T freewheel from them thinking that would be needed to fit in the Islabikes chainguard since that's what the Isla's stock rear wheel has. I wound up not using the chainguard so I'm not sure if that was strictly necessary.


----------

